# going to adult food...good or bad



## GSD_Maverick (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a male GSD that will be 7 months on the 2nd of April that right now weighs 68 pounds. Right now I have been feeding him chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul large breed puppy. After reading numerous forums on the puppy page and the nutrition page im an confused. Everyone has a different opion on what the best food for the price is. And to feed puppy food of not. So I was wondering if it is it okay to feed an all life stage food to my 7 month old? I was looking at Taste of the Wild, would that be a smart move? If not what would be the best move? My options are limited due to living in the middle of nowhere and the closest pet store is 45 minutes away.

What should I do? Any help would be great.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe the taste of the wild formula (unless they have a puppy formula) has a calcium % too high for growing puppies. It's the same case as with the EVO and Orijen (except their LBP formula)... to much calcium for a growing pup.

Is there a reason you want to ditch the chicken soup food? I've never fed it, but it looks like a good food for a pup. What does it say on the bag for how long to feed the food? Some LBP formulas will say to feed until a certain age.

I'd say hold off on the grain free food like TOTW for now until about two years of age. I'm feeding innova adult right now and once lucy turns two, i'll switch her over to EVO. Too much calcium to feed a growing dog. The last thing i want is for her to get something like pano for growing too fast.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSD_MaverickI have a male GSD that will be 7 months on the 2nd of April that right now weighs 68 pounds. Right now I have been feeding him chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul large breed puppy. After reading numerous forums on the puppy page and the nutrition page im an confused. Everyone has a different opion on what the best food for the price is. And to feed puppy food of not. So I was wondering if it is it okay to feed an all life stage food to my 7 month old? I was looking at Taste of the Wild, would that be a smart move? If not what would be the best move? My options are limited due to living in the middle of nowhere and the closest pet store is 45 minutes away.
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do? Any help would be great.


I was told by two different vets (for Rocky & my current GSDs) to get them off puppy food at least by six months.

The last vet said fast growing puppies like GSDs could have bone problems is they're kept on puppy food, so I switched them to adult food. But.....I have heard the opposite also.


----------



## GSD_Maverick (Feb 16, 2009)

The reason why I want to get away from the Chicken Soup is I have to dive an hour to get it, and the pieces seem too small. Maverick likes to eat a little fast sometimes and he get a glob of the pieces stuck in his throat.
The only reason why I want to get away from puppy food is because after reading a lot of different threads some people say that the puppy food is what causes fast growth.
I do know the TOTW food is around 2% calcium, but the web site says thats TOTW is an all life stage food. And I do know TOTW has one food that is 1.8% calcium.
I just dont know what other options I have unless I mail order food. The pet stores close only sell Diamound, Science Diet (JUNK), Eukanuba (JUNK), and Nutro (which some of my friends that are in vet school say is linked to blader crystals). Like I said my options are very limited. I wanted to feed Diamound Naturals Large breed puppy but I cant find it.
Im just lost as what to do. I like everyone else want the best for my lil guy. And want to give him every opportunity to grow heath and strong.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have had my "puppy" (she just turned 1yo last Firday.) off of puppy food since she was 9 weeks old.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi... (I have a Border Collie named Maverick... and he is living up to that name). I am currently using TOTW Salmon kibble (it had the lowest calcium content which I took away from other posts as the main concern for GSD sized puppies) and I cook chicken to augment or Evangers canned and raw bones. My dog is doing well on that mixture. My breeder and my vets opinion was not to use puppy chow at all. (I know, confusing) So I think you are at a good point to switch based on what I have read. My adult dogs eat Evo which I like very much but am trying TOTW bison with them as part of a plan of periodic food change. It is confusing, so heres what I have taken away from all the things I have read... dont over feed, small multiple meals and leaner is better regardless of the food; calcium content should be less than 2% for young dogs; observe coat, energy level, and stool and judge your success with your own particular dogs unique metabolism; a gradual change in food periodically across the year may help negate any potential issues with one brand or another. Thats how I am trying to keep my head above all the discussion. Am open to learning more and revamping that opinion if need be and enjoy these discussion on the board... I wish you success with your choices!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

When I got my boys from a BYB they were eating Puppy Beneful. You know when it has different colors (green, red) it CAN'T be that good, they certainly don't need dye in their diet.

The vet said ProPlan, so I have them on Beef & Rice shredded formula. They like it well enough, as long as I put something interesting in also, like cottage cheese, little ground meat, otherwise it would just sit there; I don't want to get into canned food like with my last two dogs.

From joining this board I've been reading more & more on raw. I've heard a lot of good about it before here. I'm seriously considering switching my boys to raw, is that a viable option for you? It's supposed to be the best diet for them.

We have easy access to places like Sam's Club & Costco where I could buy in more bulk & have an extra freezer for storage. 

Like yourself, I also want them to have the best diet possible.


----------



## GSD_Maverick (Feb 16, 2009)

As far a feeding I feed him 3 cups in the morning and 3 cups at night and he eats it all every time and looks for more. But I know I dont want to over fed him. I also have been giving him 2 fresh factor pills made by springtime, one at every feeding.

And from what I understand the TOTW Salmon is the lowest calcium level food at 1.8%.

I just keep reading many many different opions on the issue. I read one thread that says dont bother with puppy food and then two threads down I read feed puppy food till hes 18 months. I just dont know what to do! GRRRRRR!


----------



## GSD_Maverick (Feb 16, 2009)

As far as feeding raw its not something I want to switch to 100%. I work for a meat company so I have access to all the meat I could every want. Right now I have been mixing a small hand full--about the size of an oreo of 80% lean red meat. It's not a lot but it keeps him interested in his food and away from mine.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is petfooddirect.com an option since you don't like any of the options near you? They always have 22% off coupons which usually covers shipping costs. 

For his current diet, 3 cups in the morning and 3 cups at night for a 7 month old? That seems like a bit much for a quality food like chicken soup. I've got Lucy on Innova adult (she's been on the adult formula since 6 months and thriving) and she only eats 1.5 cups in the morning and 1.5 cups at night.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSD_MaverickAs far as feeding raw its not something I want to switch to 100%. I work for a meat company so I have access to all the meat I could every want.


Wow- you work for a meat company? I think everyone here who has ever fed raw wish they worked for a meat company LOL
Any particular reason for your objection?


----------



## GSD_Maverick (Feb 16, 2009)

Online buying of food is somewhat an option...Just the cost seems alot higher. And Im not always home when the UPS man comes. And in the small town I live in there are alot of dog owners that just let their dogs run free. I would be a little upset to spend $50+ for a bag of dog food and a neighbors dog to get ahold of it. I know its not the greatest reason but last thing I ordered a neighbors dog got ahold of it. Bad deal!

As far as amounts....the bag says 6.25 to 7 cups a day for his age and weight

No real objection. Just something Im not very familiar with it.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I've had Lancer on TOTW Salmon since he was 7 months. He's doing great on it. I now switch between the salmon and venison with him and Kayla and have have no issues with either.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSD_Maverick
> No real objection. Just something Im not very familiar with it.


GSD_Mav, I suggest you read the raw feeding forum in this site http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=52&page=1
everything you need to know is in there


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy DogI believe the taste of the wild formula (unless they have a puppy formula) has a calcium % too high for growing puppies. It's the same case as with the EVO and Orijen (except their LBP formula)... to much calcium for a growing pup.


for grain-frees, or nearly grain-frees:

Orijen adult and LBP are the same formulas with VERY LITTLE differences, so you could feed either one. Pinnacle brand, which PetCo now carries would work, too, but not the Peak Protein formula because it is too high in calcium. Blue Wilderness, which PetsMart carries would also work.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootOrijen adult and LBP are the same formulas with VERY LITTLE differences, so you could feed either one.


Orijen adult has a calcium % of between 1.6 and 1.8%. Orijen LBP has the percentage between 1.1 and 1.3%. Now I'm not expert, but isn't 1.8% pushing it a bit for a 7 month old puppy? I'd be a little hesitant feeding a food with such a high calcium percentage. 

I've seen pups with pano because they grew too fast and the calciums what leads to the rapid bone growth and its not pretty. My neighbors rottie got pano at about 6 months and he couldnt even walk down the stairs without being in pain, yelping at every step he took because his bones hurt so much. That's not something i'd want to see anyone's pup going through let alone mine.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy Dog
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootOrijen adult and LBP are the same formulas with VERY LITTLE differences, so you could feed either one.
> ...


actually, the orijen large breed puppy is between 1.4 (minimum) and 1.6 (maximum), and that is as high as i would dare to go for my own comfort level.

the TOTW pacific stream is 1.9%, and ive gotten conflicting emails from the totw vets as to whether that is a minimum or maximum number.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the correction, Derek.

Lucy Dog, 1.4:1.6 and 1.6:1.8 is really no diffference. That's like the difference between 1.4 cents and 1.6 cents, you know what I mean?

And, if you take a look at some of those reports on calcium and bone growth, you'll see that they specifically say that they fed calcium levels that were WAY above the norm. If I remember correctly, they used words like "far exceeded the recommended level" or "excessive amounts", but they failed to list the exact amount. So, one, sounds to me like one has to take those reports with a grain of salt, and two, even if you took them at face value, you'd have to use a HECKUVA dose of calcium in every meal, so to me, even 2% is probably even fine, but since there are plenty of foods with under 2% you can easily play it safe.

The reports also state that it's more important to pay attention to the the RATIO of calcium to phosphorus, not just the level of calcium alone.

Just because a dog has pano does not necessarily mean that it was from too much calcium. Heck today's dog food rarely exceeds 2 - 2.5%.

My training background started in the mid 1980s, when I was a dog trainer for K9s and PPDs. Over a period of a few years, we regularly fed calcium and bone powder to what must've been hundreds of dogs that were almost exclusively GSDs, Rotties, and Dobies, although we did have Great Danes, Akitas, etc. come through as well. Now, when I said "fed", we did not merely "supplement". We just eyeballed the amount we added. As far as I know, none of those dogs had problems. 3 of those dogs were my personal dogs, and quite a few belonged to LEOs that I knew quite well. None of us ever had a problem.

While our methods were not scientific, the mere fact that those "reports" everybody refers to don't specifically state HOW MUCH they used in those tests makes them as suspect to me as all the other things you can fall victim to that you read on the web.

Nevertheless, I play it safe and stay under 2% calcium and watch for "proper" ratios.

Just thoughts.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I had the same question, so I hope you don't mind if I tack on? Especially since my pups are a lot younger so if it's ok for mine to eat a regular food I would imagine it would be ok for a 7 month old









My pups are young still, almost 11 weeks, and so I'm concerned about making the switch but it's weighing on my mind. I know I've heard here of many people who have made the switch this young (BlackGSD on this thread even) but I'm not sure how great of a choice it is. By the end of the weekend I'll have enough of the kibble they're on (which I have determined this week, since finally figuring out what I'm looking for and finally having a dog that will eat most anything, I need to get the puppies off of) to mix into another food for a week or so to make the transition.

I'm thinking about making the switch because 1) Bella, my 3 year old, could really use being on the same food as the pups as they always want to eat from each others bowls 2) they already FREAK OUT for the dog food logs, so I'm thinking I might have some success with their kibble, and 3) I like the ingredients on the Natural Balance dry dog food but I don't see a puppy formula!

Any imput on making the switch with such young pups? Or which of the (specialty flavors, because Bella is still a picky eater) might be best suited for a puppy? They all have recommended feeding for puppies, but I don't think that's the best sign for "it's ok to feed this to a puppy"!

For reference, since calcium is such an important topic:
Lamb meal and brown rice: 1.2% calcium minimum
Sweet potato and venison: 1.1% calcium minimum
Potato and duck: 1.0% calcium minimum
Sweet potato and fish: 1.0% calcium minimum


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hey Lead,

What part of the Bay ARea?


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I totally agree w/MrLeadfoot here. I think its obsessive/compulsive to split hairs about 0.5% calcium ratios LOL
The dog as a design is fairly robust that has a pretty wide degrees of freedom before you're in the danger zone.
I don't think studies have been conclusive about a 0.5% +- calcium difference leading to pano. (and remember this is per cup so the actual amounts are infestisimal). A pup finds a bone in the ground and starts eating it and probably throws the numbers off by a greater amount.
A lot of people think pano is genetic anyway. 
I've never had a dog w/pano bec. none of their immediate ancestors as far as we know had pano. I know litters w/a wide range of diets where no puppy had pano. And litters under the same conditions that did.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Hey Lead,
> 
> What part of the Bay ARea?


Previously, San Jose, Sunnyvale, and Mountain View. Now, on Folsom Lake near Sac.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Mindy,

In my limited experience in premium dog foods, I have found that transition switching can easily be done in a matter of a few days, if not hours.

I my experience with lesser quality foods, I've found that a considerably lengthier switch is necessary.

With that said, by going through 8 of the less-than-the-very-best dry dog foods, I am pretty certain there is something to be said for the camps that maintain the position that grain-free, or near grain-free foods, are the way to go.

My personal belief now is that if your dog can tolerate the common grains, like corn, wheat, various rice varieties and barley, then that's fine, but know that it compromises the nutritional uptake of the ingredients in the foods being fed, because they really serve as fillers and are low on the totem pole in terms of ingredients that are best suited for a domestic canine, AKA, dog.

In fact, because of their lower density, carbohydrates are assimilated much faster than meat proteins, so to me, it means that the carbs get sucked out of the food faster than the proteins, so it makes sense to assume that the more carbs in the food, the less meat protein is assimilated. And, if a dog's system is geared more toward meat than carbs, then it is understandable why so many dogs have digestion issues when it comes to grains.

And, this ties into my theory on why a longer transition is necessary for foods that are less than the very best, if in fact the best foods limit grains to nil, or nearly nil.

A case in point is when I moved my 6 month old pup from foods that were "high-quality", but contained common grains, to Pinnacle Chicken and Oats. I didn't even do a transition, and the results were fantastic. As a test for agreeability, I later transitioned to Orijen Adult with a transition over three meals, again with great results. Then I made my final move (for now) to Orijen Large Breed Puppy in one-fell-swoop. Of course, this is NOT scientific proof, but I think it stands to reason regarding my theory about foods that are high in carbs based on grains.

FWIW, I think of all grains, oats are OK for dogs. From what I've heard it is rare that a dog is allergic to oats which is why you see oats in so many "holistic" or "natural" foods, where corn, wheat, rice and barley are absent.

As far as protein is concerned, I think higher protein foods are better because since dogs are primarily meat eaters they need protein more than anything else. And, protein build muscle. Which brings me full circle that a food rich in meat protein is best, provided the food is not compromised with too many carbs.

In fact, even for us humans, carbs and proteins are really optimally assimilated when our meals are separated by those categories. In other words, we would get the best out of our foods if we eat complex carbs in one meal and protein in another, for the same reasons I stated above.

Thus, it only makes sense to me that in order for a dog to derive the most of its meals, if you feed a single source of food, it should be high in protein and low in carbs. For this reason I went to something other than Natural Balance. While it may be good for "pet" type dogs, my GSDs are always active and seem to do better on higher-quality, higher-protein foods.

Again, ALL MY opinions.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

MrLeadFoot,

Thank you for your opinion, however I was asking for an opinion on switching the puppies to an all-stages food not necessarily on the food I am chosing to switch to (if this seems like an alright decision). Everyone is going to have different opinions on different foods, and different foods are going to work better or worse for different dogs. Natural Choice fits my budget (barely), it is available at my local store, and I know my dogs go crazy for their log food formula (and that the log food is very well digested by my dogs and helps firm their stools, which are pretty loose right now). Orijen isn't offered at local stores, and Pinnacle costs more than the Natural Balance and I have no experience with how my dogs will like the formula.

Again, thank you for your opinion but my first choice for a switch is still Natural Balance--if it doesn't go over well, I will re-consider my budget and see if I can't try Pinnacle. So back to my original question, is this a good or bad idea?

Thanks.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry, I think I got lost in my own diatribe!









Somewhere in there was the part about the transition period probably being OK to be shorter than a week because of the quality of Natural Balance.

I also think that the food you want to go to is fine for puppies, but I think puppy food tends to have MORE of certain nutrients to accomodate for their rapid growth. So, what I was trying to say above, before my ADD took over







, was that while the food you're going to won't hurt your pups, it MIGHT be a little lacking in some areas, especially in the area of low protein.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have a 45 minute drive to a Pet Store, what's the problem?

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. we use a preminum kibble.
we mix the kibble with veggies, fruit, whole grains and 100%
extra virgin olive oil. i also keep a few cans handy.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootSorry, I think I got lost in my own diatribe!


I think we both got a little lost in all you were saying, but this one clears it up a lot







And I do appreciate your extensive knowledge on the subject









So do you think it would be benificial to mix in canned puppy food? Or perhapse a little bit of chicken, or ground beef? (perhapse the almost-freezer-burnt stuff I have







)

And again, I do appreciate the advise, but I'd like to try Natural Balance at least first.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Mindy, I apologize for the confusion earlier, but I just looked up the ingredients in the food you're feeding now and the food you're considering, and it looks like you're going to be stepping down a notch. I mean, they're both of equal quality as far as ingredients are concerned, but the Natural Balance has 23% LESS protein than the food you're on now. And, incidentally, although you're set on moving foods for understandable reasons, it sure looks like the Chicken Soup LBP would actually be a good food for an adult, too.

OK, so onto a suggestion that's more appropriate to what you're seeking, I think:

You have a budget concern, and you're far from pet stores, I get that, but you care to feed a good food. OK, if your pups are doing well with foods that include grains, as indicated by the fact that they're OK on the Chicken Soup, then you could probably go to something like the Blue Buffalo Large Breed adult food. Similar in ingredients, appropriate levels of calcium and phosphorus and protein for all stages of large breeds, and is widely available through even PetsMart at a very reasonable price. Even if you don't go with this food, foods LIKE this would be fine for puppies and adults. This food also has glucosamine and chondroitin which Chicken Soup and Natural Balance both do not have, so that's a bonus.

I'm done now.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mmarieSo do you think it would be benificial to mix in canned puppy food? Or perhapse a little bit of chicken, or ground beef? (perhapse the almost-freezer-burnt stuff I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't like mixing in ANYTHING with kibble, because TO ME, that sets the stage for a spolied dog and a worried owner, as in "he's a picky eater", you know what I mean? Then, the owner worries so much that the dog will starve if they don't add a little something, and the train keeps rolling.

Again, MY suggestion would be to get them solid on whatever kibble you decide on first, then if you want to supplement their nutrition, every so often, give them a meal of something else. I would not do this on a dialy basis, either. But, you might have to be prepared for them possibly NOT wanting to touch their next meal of plain kibble, and also be willing to exercise your own self-control to NOT add something to "get them to eat". They're not stupid and simply will not starve themselves, and will eventually learn to leat whatever you put in their bowls.

With my latest dog, the one that I have now, I fed nothing but kibble from 9 weeks all the way up to the 8 months, which she is now. She's 8 months old now, 26" high at the withers and 70 lbs. On kibble ONLY. No substitutions or additives of any kind and no supplements. She is not underweight, she has a soft and shiny coat, has bright eyes, is very alert and is very active. In fact, she is now my training demonstration dog. Only in the last couple of weeks have I started to give her raw cow leg bones, with just whatever meat is left after the butcher has his way with it. I do not give the bones to her for food, just for gnawing and entertainment, but she does get a bit of the leftover meat on the legs and some marrow.

I believe from the strict regimen taught her to eat any kibble I give her, regardless of brand, taste, whatever, and if I have to give medicine, I use the capsules or pills as treats, which she readily accepts without a second thought. If I want to give her treats, I just give the same kibble I use for her regular meals.

I think you're in a good spot to shape your dog's eating habits, and regardless of what food you choose, if you see the pups looking too thin, you can always up their intake by adding another feeding. 

Again, just my opinions, and what I do, so if I sound like I tried to talk you into anything in this post, it was purely unintentional.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lead,

Did you train K9s with Witmer Tyson?


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Eagle Pack Large/Giant breed puppy only has 1.1% calcium


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DozerEagle Pack Large/Giant breed puppy only has 1.1% calcium


remember, the numbers most manufacturers post are minimums (as is the case w/ eagle pack), not as fed. sometimes, the as fed number is only a a few tenths % higher, sometimes it is quite a bit higher. often you have to contact the company to get these numbers.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i wasnt putting down eagle pack. i think their large breed puppy is a good food (and i think the calcium max % is around 1.4, but i cant remember any more). just cautioning about tricky labelling in general.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Some interesting research from Belfield addresses the role of Ca++. Could it be the lack of calcium assimilation in pups that leads to CHD? I think it is something to think about. I think reseach shows that dysplasic hips are always low in calcium which leads to the malformation of the joint. So if we increase the calcium uptake in the unborn pup by supplying increased amounts of calcium to the dam, could we increase the available calcium that is available to the unborn pup? And once born, supplimenting the new born with calcium in an available form for uptake may be the key to the proper development of hips joints.

Yes the majority will tell you it is hereditay and polygenic but selective breeding hasn't really eliminated CHD. It still shows up 25% of the time. Perhaps the inability to assimulate Ca++ is hereditery and can be compensated as outlined above.

So the discussion of "proper" Ca percentages in kibble seems rather mundane. Like the other posts says - are you really going to be in trouble when you are only talking about .2% difference?


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Lead,
> 
> Did you train K9s with Witmer Tyson?


No, I didn't. My K9, Personal Protection and Security Dog training started in New York (you can imagine the big demand there); my business is now in the Sac area.


----------



## freedom2392 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am new to this forum and i can use all the help and advice i can get.

I read in one of the postings that Science Diet is junk. I am getting ready to change my GSD's diet from puppy food to an adult food on the advice of my vet. he is currently on Purina Puppy food.

Jackson is 6 months old and is 60 lbs (give or take 5 lbs). he is the second large dog i have had. I just got him form a "Humane Society" type shelter after being rescued from death row from OKC pound. 

The first one passed away quite suddenly this past December. She was a Shepherd / Husky mix(more husky then shepherd. she had the markings of a GSD) and weighed about 65 lbs

I want to do right by his feeding. I had thought that by giving him Science Diet Adult that it would be a good food for him. I was also considering giving him dietary supplements of Glucosamine, Calcium Citrate and Omega 3 fish oil to aid in his growth.

The fish oil is for his coat, the other 2 are for his bones and to help prevent hip displasha. 

one thing i am concerned about is the fact that he has been fixed. I would not have done this until he had reach full growth but the Humane Society where i had gotten him from had done it. 

at 6 months old is this going to effect him in reaching his full height?? right now he is standing about 21 - 23 inches measured at the middle of his back(not really sure where to measure him at and the fact he thought it was a game and tried to take the measuring stick from me). what can be done to replace the hormones that he lost(when he got fixed) that aid him in his growth??? 

All opinions and comments are welcomed. Thank you to all.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Freedom2392
> 
> I want to do right by his feeding. I had thought that by giving him Science Diet Adult that it would be a good food for him. I was also considering giving him dietary supplements of Glucosamine, Calcium Citrate and Omega 3 fish oil to aid in his growth.
> 
> The fish oil is for his coat, the other 2 are for his bones and to help prevent hip displasha.


this is a good place to look over many foods on the market. imo, some of their logic is flawed, but i think it is fair to say the 4-5-6 star foods will tend to have better meat content and less low quality fillers and grains. however, that doesnt mean the higher rated foods will work for your dog. note the 6 star foods are all grainless foods and most of them may not be ideal for a puppy.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Measure from the withers down - i.e. the top of the shoulder blade to the ground when standing.

For the price, Costco's Kirkland Signiture Kibble is pretty good kibble and reasonably priced. I also like Natural Balance Lamb and Rice.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

mmarie- natural balance is an all life stage feed


----------

